# Custom Cam by Ed Curtis...Thoughts?



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I spoke to Ed Curtis over at FlowTech Induction. And before I begin let me say how helpful and quick he has been in responding to me through email. Very personal and very knowledgeable. I look forward to doing business with him!

Anyways, on my car, everything is stock except for the Long Tube Headers, Full Magnaflow Exhaust, and K&N CAI. I am in need of a tune bad, but I think I am going to hold out until I get my cam installed. I am shopping around to buy a cam within the next couple months, and came across FlowTech. Sent Ed an email and he helped me pick out my cam. We came up with the LSX StreetSweeper-X Serios. It's a Custom "SS-XL" Hydraulic Roller. Comes with Lunati severe duty dual valve springs, - Max Lift at .660". Lunati hardened and machined spring locators. Lunati seven degree chromemoly retainers. Lunati hardened seven degree valve locks, and steel shelled acrylic valve stem seals. Also FTO Pro-Series Hardened Pushrods. 

What are your thoughts on this cam, and how much power would I be looking at here? Ed said this would be a perfect cam for a good power gain across the board with little to no loss in low end.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Smart man. Instead of asking the same ole rhetorical question on what cam to get. You went with someone who knows.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I searched around for a while on the other forum. Read that he really knows his stuff and he will recommend you one based on your desires. Took me a whole 4 hours to send an email and get a reply with my choices. Awesome service and the perfect cam for me.

Have you head anything about this cam? Or know anything about it more in depth?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

They say he knows his stuff, and I'm not about to disagree. I have yet to see someone who's been dissapointed in his cams. Did he give you any specs? I doubt he's picking one off the shelf.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I sent him an email earlier today and he has not responded yet. I asked him the exact specs on the cam. It is a custom grind cam, I was just wondering if any body had this put in or dealt with a similar type. But I will get the specs posted once he responds.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just got a response email back and apparently they dont give the specs until the payment is sent. I kind of understand where that is coming from, considering he probably doesn't want me going out and taking my business elsewhere with the same specs as his cam, but I mean isn't kinda strange to buy a cam without knowing any of the specs on it?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think he cuts his own proprietary lobe profile too, but I'm not sure. You'd think simple lift & duration should be generic enough that someone can't "steal" his cam.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I don't quite understand that part. The guy and his company may know their stuff, but I am just supposed to chose a cam he suggested and know nothing about it except the name and the items provided in the package? Kinda strange


----------

